# Puppy tooth not budging



## blacksablebeemer (Jan 1, 2009)

my beautiful little dark sable GSD girl was born on 6/11/08 - she lost the bulk of her puppy teeth 1.5-2 months ago. Her left canine has stayed and feels solidly intact - is it time to be concerned?

A

<img src=" tooth ">


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats a retained tooth. May come out on it's own (Or may not, some don't ever fall out) but would otherwise be removed during a surgery (Most often removed during spay/neuters) or during a dental cleaning when the dogs put under anesthesia. You don't HAVE to remove it though. But I would suggest keeping it clean by brushing your dogs teeth because it'll get stuff caught in it more than normal teeth.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If the tooth won't come out on it's own - giving her a marrow bone to chew on could help loosen it - it SHOULD be removed by your vet...it could shift the other permanent teeth out of place 

Lee


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Most fall out by 8 to 9 months....many times a veterinarian will offer to remove it while they are under their spay or neuter surgery (if that is your option to do so)
If it IS your choice to spay/neuter at that time , Ask your vet to remove it....it's generally painless. The new tooth will grow in at it's time.....


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Drake did this same thing, but to all 4 canines. i was so worried I almost took him to the vets but decided to give him a bone to chew on and in a few days all 4 came out.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto's teeth looked like the picture Barb E posted. He had bones, booda tugs and all kinds of other things to chew on. Went on for weeks and it was not fun having a working line pup with 8 canine teeth (Yooooouchhh).

His ended up falling out during rigorous sessions playing with a soccer ball. Bloodly mess all over the ball, all over my boots and I witnessed one fall on the floor and him eat it before I could pick it up to save it.


----------



## blacksablebeemer (Jan 1, 2009)

Barb posted my pic for me - thanks!


we'll try a bone and we have a spay coming up next month anyways


----------

